# Large vehicle



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Has anyone picked up a block that requires a large vehicle. I have done blocks back when I had a small car, not sure if a large vehicle requirement means more boxes or similar count but more big boxes.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

TheWanderer said:


> Has anyone picked up a block that requires a large vehicle. I have done blocks back when I had a small car, not sure if a large vehicle requirement means more boxes or similar count but more big boxes.


yes it means longer shifts too usually 4 and 1/2 hrs in my region


----------



## Dataman19 (Sep 12, 2019)

In Phoenix Arizona 5 Hour shift means ATV/Off road. Take New River, Arizona ( a 5-Hour Delivery Block). 5% of the roads in New River are roads, 95% are washed out Tully paths and rocky off road paths. There are signs everywhere "PIBLIC Highway/Roadway Maintenance ends. TRAVEL AT YOUR I
OWN RISK".
...
SLID DOWN A WASHED OUT DRIVEWAY AND A BOILDER TOOK OUT MY TRANSMISDIPN.... Amazon left me stuck and the Tow Truck Driver charged me an additional $199 to tow my Ford Transit Connect out and to the repair shop that had to replace the entire transmission.
...
Amazon's reply to my feelings? None, not their problem.
...
My Transit Connect XL was in the shop for a month. Now I have it back and Amazon is not offering routes???


----------

